# Bathroom vanity i did



## GSP82 (Feb 20, 2014)

I did a coat of stix primer , two coat of advance and then they want two coats of poly so I did two coats of the floor Polywhey


----------



## David's Painting (Nov 7, 2012)

How did the advance dry being such a dark color? I have done two "black" vanities recently in SW ASE latex and they stayed tacky longer then expected.


----------



## GSP82 (Feb 20, 2014)

It dried awesome


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

Looks awesome!


----------

